# How to install firefox themes ?



## mohit (Mar 12, 2005)

hey guyz i just checked the latest digit dvd and copied the firefox addon suite. i want to know how to install the themes provided in this package.
somebody enlighten me.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 12, 2005)

drag the theme files from explorer and drop it in the themes window


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey Where to get these Themes


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 13, 2005)

Both ..lol

CHip in Jan Edition DVD

DI9It in this month or Feb dun remember


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> hey guyz i just checked the latest digit dvd and copied the firefox addon suite. i want to know how to install the themes provided in this package.
> somebody enlighten me.


I will tell u a simple way...

1. just open the file
2. it will ask u, from which file , should it open with
3. select FF
4. open FF and it installs automatically. 

Now it's done. 


@Sourabh, it dint carry any this month, but last month we had but that was a complete suite and i am not sure whether it had this thing....


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 13, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> 1. just open the file
> 2. it will ask u, from which file , should it open with
> 3. select FF
> 4. open FF and it installs automatically.



this doesnt work for me

i tried this thing some months back but it din work

any idea?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2005)

Hmm... dont know abt u sourabh, it works on fine here in my computer..., i do this method to install themes and extension...


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 13, 2005)

well when i tried it it says would u like to download it   

and pops tht save to disk and location box.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2005)

I dont know abt u guys, Indyan and Sourabh, but i ususally install themes and extensions that way...and it works for me...


----------



## surewaugh (Mar 16, 2005)

I actually downloaded them.But when i select the theme from the Tools/themes menu,the usetheme option is disbled.
Please Help me.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 16, 2005)

incorrect download mebbe the reason

i guess u cant c tht icon of the theme too rite??

giv more info or a screenshot


----------



## technoteen (Mar 17, 2005)

Guys You can use these simple theme installer coded by me to install your themes

*ankitsaraf.f2g.net/firefoxtheme.html


----------



## surewaugh (Mar 17, 2005)

I HAVE ACTUALLY DOWNLOADED FULLY FROM THE FIREFOX WEBSITE.
I could see all the icons.When i select the theme,on the RHS i can see the preview.Of all the 3 options,USE THEME is not highlighted.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 17, 2005)

well it way note be highlighting coz u may already be using the same theme ..lol

check it first dude


----------

